# Bad news on briskets



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

My butcher friend just told me his cost just went up to $3.76 a pound.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Yep it's getting on up there now !


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Right now, cattle are as high as they have ever been. My youngest daughters boyfriend is a cattle buyer and he said that finished calves, weighing 1200 lbs were bringing between $1.50 and $1.75 a pound on the hoof. They will yield about 70%, so they cost per yielded pound for just the beef is about $2.00 plus processing plus OHP for every middle man that touches them.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Just horrible


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Pork butt for super bowl it is.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

How come brisket price roses like rocket but steak price appears to stay level?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

How much worse can the price of briskets get? I thought $40-50 was way overpriced for an untrimmed brisket. So now we're going to see $50-60? Geez, that's pretty crazy.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Brisket should not be this close to a rib roast in cost, but beef costs are up and thanks to the popularity of BBQ, demand for brisket is higher than ever.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Loving every minute of it. That means we can finally make money in the cattle business.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Loving every minute of it. That means we can finally make money in the cattle business.


Be careful what you wish for, kinda like all these people so happy with $1.50 per gallon gas. Double-headed snake


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Picked up a few here for $2.48 lb.


----------



## nicksamira (Apr 29, 2011)

3.28 At HEB untrimmed yesterday


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

el dorado said:


> Be careful what you wish for, kinda like all these people so happy with $1.50 per gallon gas. Double-headed snake


Not even close to the same deal.

I have never seen a rancher have "windfall profits". More like 80 hr weeks of hard work with little to show for it.

In 1970 fat cattle were priced at around .50 lb and a new pickup was $3,500

In 2015 fat cattle are $1.55 lb and a new truck is $50,000.

Does seem right does it? Beef is a value compared to everything else.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Beef ... pork, poultry are all up.... typically the blame is placed on the price of fuel .. then corn ..... not sure now .. just high.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Not even close to the same deal.
> 
> I have never seen a rancher have "windfall profits". More like 80 hr weeks of hard work with little to show for it.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that. I'm saying there are a lot of moving parts. I never mentioned windfall profits, I'm saying there are 2coolers on here out of work because their employer cut jobs due price reduction of a commodity. However if you feel the rising cost of beef will never lead to consumers purchasing more chicken or pork, I'm not gonna debate it with you.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Drought. 
Liquidated herd. 
Increased demand. 
Lack of supply. 

I bought for around 3.39/lbs for February.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

nicksamira said:


> 3.28 At HEB untrimmed yesterday


Two words. LOSS LEADER. Let me guess, the briskets were in the back of the store. Buy anything else while you were in there?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

$4.19/lb. in town this morning...


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Make a deal with a rancher in your area and buy the whole darn thing, and have it processed. It's much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

el dorado said:


> I'm not saying that. I'm saying there are a lot of moving parts. I never mentioned windfall profits, I'm saying there are 2coolers on here out of work because their employer cut jobs due price reduction of a commodity. However if you feel the rising cost of beef will never lead to consumers purchasing more chicken or pork, I'm not gonna debate it with you.


Ok, gotcha I misunderstood. Never like seeing anyone lose their jobs!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Drought.
> Liquidated herd.
> Increased demand.
> Lack of supply.
> ...


Lots of cows getting on a boat and riding it across the big pond to other places


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

dbarham said:


> Lots of cows getting on a boat and riding it across the big pond to other places


Correct. The middle class is growing in countries that used to not have it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Some friends of ours. Their place is in Gonzales.

www.finckbeef.com

Good stuff, great people.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I am loving high-priced beef...
just like a buncha-yall crowing over $100 oil.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

also no sympathey about yall bisshing about chewing a $50 rib-eye w/ $50 oil.
our turn now.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Pathetic


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fifty years ago butchers couldn't give away briskets.. Awful, tough nasty cut of a cow. We bought 'em for less than a buck a pound just because they were cheap..but grilled, they were still tough as a boot... With the advent of popularity when folks learned to slow cook them as barbecue they took off.... Progress I guess....LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Fifty years ago butchers couldn't give away briskets.. Awful, tough nasty cut of a cow. We bought 'em for less than a buck a pound just because they were cheap..but grilled, they were still tough as a boot... With the advent of popularity when folks learned to slow cook them as barbecue they took off.... Progress I guess....LOL


Just 15 years ago you could by flank or skirt steak for under $1/lb... Not anymore. It is now priced higher than a select grade ribeye at most markets.

Thank you Mama Ninfa! LOL


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Brisket is still the cheapest boneless roast you can get off of a cow...


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just 15 years ago you could by flank or skirt steak for under $1/lb... Not anymore. It is now priced higher than a select grade ribeye at most markets.
> 
> Thank you Mama Ninfa! LOL


Worked for Pappas for years. One thing that killed skirt steak prices was the Japanese importing it. There was no tariff on outside skirt steak as there was on other cuts of meat. Excerpt from article last year. Beef, tomatoes and avocados killed our food cost at Pappasito's.

_*In 1988, the U.S.-Japan Beef and Citrus Agreement reclassified outside skirt, the cut that started the fajita craze, as tariff-free offal. The Japanese, who used to pay the equivalent of a 200 percent tariff on U.S. beef, now buy our outside skirt steak with no tariff at all. They are currently importing 90 percent of it.*_

http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/cityofate/2013/01/eased_trade_restrictions_good.php


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

fangard said:


> Worked for Pappas for years. One thing that killed skirt steak prices was the Japanese importing it. There was no tariff on outside skirt steak as there was on other cuts of meat. Excerpt from article last year. Beef, tomatoes and avocados killed our food cost at Pappasito's.
> 
> _*In 1988, the U.S.-Japan Beef and Citrus Agreement reclassified outside skirt, the cut that started the fajita craze, as tariff-free offal. The Japanese, who used to pay the equivalent of a 200 percent tariff on U.S. beef, now buy our outside skirt steak with no tariff at all. They are currently importing 90 percent of it.*_
> 
> http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/cityofate/2013/01/eased_trade_restrictions_good.php


I don't doubt that but Mama Ninfa was first and much easier to type out! LOL


----------

